# creating eBooks ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm contemplating creating a few eBooks depicting the process of the many projects of homesteading.

Have any of you tried this? Is it difficult?

I looked over a variety of sites that spoke of creating eBooks and the different tools one would need to do it well. I am wondering if anyone has experience in using eBook tools: and if so, which ones would you recommend?


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

My only advice is that I have several Kindle ebooks about creating ebooks, that I got for free. You can download a Kindle app to your PC, get the free books, and that would give your more info to start with. There are free K books on creating your book covers, too.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm working on this right now, but it my first e-book so I won't really know how well it works until I get it finished. Using Sigil software as that was recommended (and free), but it can be done from a Word doc and Amazon has a free ebook explaining all the steps: Building Your Book For Kindle


----------

